# Differant next year?



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

What are you planning on doing differant next year? I am going to write down good looking spots while I am deer or duck hunting and the wind needed to go with them. Also this past year I would go make a couple of sets in the morning come home for lunch skin the coyote and by that time I was usually tired and would not go out for the rest of the day. Next year I'm bringing a lunch and staying out all day. I would like to learn when to howl also. I know how to make the sounds but I always start with a rabbit then after 12 or 15 minutes switch to a kiyi for 5 or 6 minutes and then howl. I want to start with a howl for at least a few of my sets in mid to late feb.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

another thing you can add to your wind sets is the time of day sets also. Good evening spot, good morning spots, etc.

what you take at a given spot and the date and sex of the animal. This will help you later on.

What way they were coming from, for possible later expeditions into the spots that they came from.

xdeano


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I already do the 2nd idea but I will have to start with the 3rd. Most of my spots I hunt though are all day spots because they have food, cover and water all at one place. I have a few spots though that would be very early or late in the day though so I will have to add that in as well.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Sask hunter said:


> What are you planning on doing differant next year? .


Not miss.... 

And kill a coyote well before my 37th stand of the season. :down:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

gonna try to be more patient on stands. try for more 25 minute stand instead of the 15-17 minute ones. 
try to put up my own fur


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Find someone to put up my fur for me. Im thinking,.......an apprentice type deal. Ill charge whomever a meager fee to learn the tricks of the fur trade and practice up on my fur. :wink: :rollin:


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

Gonna try and start keeping a log book and write down weather conditions, # number spotted, area they were spotted etc for future reference. Also gotta try and not rush shots, missed a few gimmes due to getting overly excited because the coyote looked like he had me pegged and was leaving. Last thing, have to get a good rangefinder, dad's getting tired of not having his to use.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

barebackjack said:


> Find someone to put up my fur for me. Im thinking,.......an apprentice type deal. Ill charge whomever a meager fee to learn the tricks of the fur trade and practice up on my fur. :wink: :rollin:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

sounds like a lot of extra sewing to me BBJ.

xdeano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

xdeano said:


> sounds like a lot of extra sewing to me BBJ.
> 
> xdeano


better his than mine :thumb:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

xdeano said:


> sounds like a lot of extra sewing to me BBJ.
> 
> xdeano


Itll be good practice for the slave....err...I mean apprentice.


----------



## anyuta34i (Mar 25, 2011)

stress 7 relievers are ways new york asian escort that people have used as new york asian escorts stress management techniques. The stress balls are small round balls filled with beads or other squeezable material that you can squeeze. The method may sound new york escort silly but many people new york escorts swear by these stress relievers because the squeezing motion affects not only your hand


----------



## phutch30 (Nov 18, 2010)

Like posted above...not miss so much. This year hurt with $50+ coyotes. LOL


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Get out hunting more and use my GPS a little more to keep track of spots and mark ones from years past.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Fallguy said:


> Get out hunting more and use my GPS a little more to keep track of spots and mark ones from years past.


i heard you sold your guns and joind a monestary


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I thought of something else to try. Partially skin them at my truck( just get the hide down to the belly) then I don't have to worry about green belly when thawing them out. What does everyone think of my latest dumb idea will it work?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

bearhunter said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> > Get out hunting more and use my GPS a little more to keep track of spots and mark ones from years past.
> ...


Screw that. I've been busy this spring with coaching, track, and some ultra training. Been logging in periodically, but not posting. Now that the race is over, things have slowed down a bit, so that's good!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Sask hunter said:


> I thought of something else to try. Partially skin them at my truck( just get the hide down to the belly) then I don't have to worry about green belly when thawing them out. What does everyone think of my latest dumb idea will it work?


Honestly, I think your worrying far to much about green belly.

Your gonna loose more money on a pelt dragging it on the ground/snow back to the truck without protection than you are to a little green belly. And how many guys drag their coyotes? Probably 9 out of 10.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Ya i am becoming paranoid of it. I had one belly slip last yr and that was a gut shot fox. I didn't unthaw it longer than usual I think just the bits of stomach material and stomach acid on the skin caused it to slip faster. That is my theory anyways. I think I will just keep dragging them back to the truck and skinning at home


----------



## MidwestMike (Jul 27, 2011)

More time, and maybe a decoy? Mojo or something? I like the one they use on Predator Quest? So maybe that one? :evil:


----------

